# Sanda Pipe



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anyone have info on Sanda pipes. Seems like all the local tobacco stores have them for sale. Since I am new to the pipe scene I was just wondering how they smoke considering how inexpensive they are.

Thanks


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very cheap and highly not recommended... You'd be better off starting with a cob pipe.


----------



## bubo2069 (Aug 1, 2009)

From what I've read/heard they are to be avoided. I'm gonna second the cob reccomnedaiton. You might be able to pick up a refurbed estate Stanwell for not much more than a Sanda.

Good puffing!


Scott


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info I'm definately staying away from those cheap chinese pipes. I have a couple of corn cob pipes and also I purchased a Briar Big Ben Estate pipe. Unfortunately all the tobacco shops only have Captain Black except one which has a House blend also which I like the best so far. I'm not sure what is in it, but it smokes nice and smooth with a slight sweetness to it and more importantly does not bite my tongue like those CB brands. I also put a bid in for a Mario Grandi. I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sounds like a better plan. :tu


----------

